# Genuine BMW Performance Grills! Thoughts guys?



## GSTR3301 (Apr 9, 2014)

Just picked these bmw performance kidney grills up today from bmw look nice gloss black finish instead of the silver chrome look. I was thinking of carbon skinning them in real carbon car is Titan silver but was wondering should I just keep the gloss black look? Thoughts on this one?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Is carbon skinning the same as wrapping? 

Wouldn't you be better wrapping the undesirable silver ones to get the same effect and saving the desirable black ones?

I always find that the black or carbon fibre parts look better on white or black cars. 

I'd give black a go first. They are easy to put in and take out.


----------



## GSTR3301 (Apr 9, 2014)

Kerr said:


> Is carbon skinning the same as wrapping?
> 
> Wouldn't you be better wrapping the undesirable silver ones to get the same effect and saving the desirable black ones?
> 
> ...


Skinning is using genuine carbon Fiber then covering the item and clear coating it. Means the item has a more genuine real look than wrapping (dipping in a look a like carbon). The originals have sum chips on them and the inserts have a silver matching pin strips on the vent strips. The performance are all gloss black. Was just gonna get the outer parts carbon tho. Could of done the silver ones but was thinking of keeping the black or if carbon grills if I ever sell the car.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi mate. You want the car all looking the same so if the other bits your thinking about are going to be carbon then I'd do the grill to match if you can see what I'm saying


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

I'd opt for them as they are in black now, a very stubble and bold look!


----------



## GSTR3301 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hasan1 said:


> Hi mate. You want the car all looking the same so if the other bits your thinking about are going to be carbon then I'd do the grill to match if you can see what I'm saying


Yo Hasan bro yea well the front AC flippers are goin carbon. But looking at these gloss black grills really look nice the way they are... Tough one bro lol


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

GSTR3301 said:


> Yo Hasan bro yea well the front AC flippers are goin carbon. But looking at these gloss black grills really look nice the way they are... Tough one bro lol


I do like the gloss black fit them on and see how it all looks. You can always make them carbon after if you want but if you carbon them up then you can't go back without having to buy new gloss black one.


----------



## GSTR3301 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hasan1 said:


> I do like the gloss black fit them on and see how it all looks. You can always make them carbon after if you want but if you carbon them up then you can't go back without having to buy new gloss black one.


True!! Ill maybe do a mock fit  but jus don't know if they would look right with the carbon flippers as they haven't been done yet lol


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

I would keep them as gloss black. They look really good.


----------



## GSTR3301 (Apr 9, 2014)

samm said:


> I would keep them as gloss black. They look really good.


Thanks Samm... Yea opened them today after I got them, thinking they would be in a flat black but really are a nice pair of grills. I'm just wondering with the colour of the car (Titan Silver) would they look ok? Also the front will have 2 AC schinzer front flippers in carbon would the grills look out of place being glossy black?!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Seen a lot with carbon and I'm not a fan, much prefer the black gloss especially if you've got the shadow line trim.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

GSTR3301 said:


> Thanks Samm... Yea opened them today after I got them, thinking they would be in a flat black but really are a nice pair of grills. I'm just wondering with the colour of the car (Titan Silver) would they look ok? Also the front will have 2 AC schinzer front flippers in carbon would the grills look out of place being glossy black?!


Put them on as they are, then if you decide to change them at least you know how they look. If that makes sense.


----------



## GSTR3301 (Apr 9, 2014)

DMH-01 said:


> Seen a lot with carbon and I'm not a fan, much prefer the black gloss especially if you've got the shadow line trim.


Yes mate car is 06 Msport with the shadow shiney wing mirror bits and trims that's why I thought it might work also when the roof is down it has that shadow line bit as well. But around the wing has that always fading black outer bit lol.

@samm... I think that would be a good idea! I'll wait till the front carbon flippers come and try the grills on if they look ok money saved I guess lol. :driver:


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

I have satin black ones on my E82. 


Just get the originals skimmed. They're worth next to nothing

It'd be a shame to mess up the BMWP ones


----------



## CHALKYUK (Dec 1, 2014)

Do you have any before and after pics.. Thinking of doing the same thing to mine.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

The strange thing is that if they were originally black you`d be replacing them with chrome ones 


Leave them black :thumb:


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

By skinning do you mean hydrocoating? I'd leave them gloss black tbh I think they look their best like that.

Sutty.


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

Sutty 90 said:


> By skinning do you mean hydrocoating? I'd leave them gloss black tbh I think they look their best like that.
> 
> Sutty.


I have literally no idea what I meant by skimmed. Bloody autocorrect.

I wonder if I meant to say wrapping. I know it's certainly easy to wrap with outter skins on them


----------

